# Jelly Pantz- Undies for riders????



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

:-o Ok so has anybody heard of these or better question yet, anybody ever try them? It was one of those sidebar things on my FB page so I had to check it out. They might work pretty nicely.
JellyPantz, the no-chafe underwear for women who ride


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

hahah, sorry, the name JellyPantz is just a total turn off lol..but no, I have never tried them. I dont seem to have a problem with chaffing.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

*Giggles* The name is kinda funny. I bet they would feel weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

The name is what caught my attention. LOL.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

****! I agree the name is a bit odd. I haven't had too many issues with chafing thank heavens.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Saw those on the sidebar of my FB page too!!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

$50 for a pair of undies? I'd rather risk chafing...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Carleen said:


> $50 for a pair of undies? I'd rather risk chafing...


Said by someone who has never had to deal with chafing obviously.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Carleen said:


> $50 for a pair of undies? I'd rather risk chafing...


Hahaha! Oh mylanta! Just like the Bootypop undies! Except, jelly pants must have a certain squish to it. MMMmmmmm! Toast anyone?
Could make our own and just shove our own jelly in our pants. Can you picture? I could get real nasty and you can choose your own flavor?! Ok I'll stop! Couldn't resist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> $50 for a pair of undies? I'd rather risk chafing...


I agree Carleen - I cannot afford to pay that price for a pair of ginch. Seriously.

I get chaffed alot! If I wear regular panties when I ride, I get nasty ouchies in the crease between my legs, and it hurts! I remember when I was riding 5+ horses a day when I was a Working Student, and when I got home, it hurt to pull my panties off, and it hurt even more when I was showering.

I cannot wear regular Ginch when I ride, if I do, I get ouchies, so my Husband bought me these:




















Not these particular brands, but you can get the gyst of what I am talking about. My Hubby bought me mine from Walmart in the Woman's section and they work great! I do not get chaffed anymore and they are very comfortable.

I also have a set that are more "elasticy" material, that wraps around my thighs and don't budge when I pull my Riding Tights up and on. They stay put around my thigh and don't creap up.

Anyways, you don't have to spend that much money on 1 pair of Riding Knickers - you can go to Walmart and get the same thing for much less  Which I like, because it's expensive owning a horse


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

mbender said:


> Hahaha! Oh mylanta! Just like the Bootypop undies! Except, jelly pants must have a certain squish to it. MMMmmmmm! Toast anyone?
> Could make our own and just shove our own jelly in our pants. Can you picture? I could get real nasty and you can choose your own flavor?! Ok I'll stop! Couldn't resist
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: ..I want strawberry flavored!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I admit, I have not spent that type of monies on underwear. It is not a lot compared to what some people spend at Victoria Secrets for bras and panties.

Boxer briefs only work if your thighs are not .... polite word.... round. Otherwise you end up with a large wad of fabric making not only a chafe spot but a nasty bruise because of the large bump from the leg portion rolling into your crotch area.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

if i had more money than sense i would buy them just coz the name makes me giggle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

$50 for undies is way too expensive. But then again all horse stuff is way too expensive...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Boxer Briefs are very popular here and have been a huge trend in my area for about 5 years now. Many Female Riders, who vary in sizes and age wear them, and I have yet to hear of complaints or issues. Majority I've met, swear by them....and it was a few fellow boarders who turned my Husband and I in the direction of buying them. 

My Coach is 5'9" and is stick thin, who wears Boxer Breifs. She had Thyroid Cancer and cannot get weight on her if her life depended on it - and she swears by the Boxer Breifs.

Guess I should tell her, that the only reason why they work is because her thighs are........round........she probobly hasn't heard the news yet. Maybe I should let all the other's at my barn know that too...who are just as skinny.

Maybe try them, before knocking them.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I have tried them. And they do roll up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine don't, but I guess that's because I'm fat.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've tried the boxer brief things and they roll up on me too. Fortunately, I have never had a problem with chafing in that particular area. About the worst I have had so far is sores worn on my inner knee when the seam of my jeans gets twisted just wrong.

Since the website pictures only english riders, I wonder if maybe it's more common in English than it is in western. Maybe the difference in the saddles, positions, etc play a part. :think:


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I would be interested to know if these actually work. When I ride without stirrups I get super sore crotch. I bleed sometimes too, which is always fun. I was talking to some ladies at my barn about this and until then I didn't know they made underwear with a padded crotch area. I know the page says these aren't of the padded variety. I really would like to know if either type would work. I guess it would help to know if the soreness/bleeding were being caused by rubbing or impact (or both).


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I've tried the boxer brief things and they roll up on me too. Fortunately, I have never had a problem with chafing in that particular area. About the worst I have had so far is sores worn on my inner knee when the seam of my jeans gets twisted just wrong.
> 
> Since the website pictures only english riders, I wonder if maybe it's more common in English than it is in western. Maybe the difference in the saddles, positions, etc play a part. :think:


_Posted via Mobile Device_

What do you do to help the inside of your knees from getting sore? I want some kind of padding. What do think?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Maybe try them, before knocking them.


Do you really think I posted that with out having tried them?

Way to look down your nose at someone trying to offer input that does not agree with you.

As many other posters have said, I have tried them. They roll up on me. (Hence the reason I posted that they do that. :wink: )

I personally know several other people who have tried them who have had the same problem.


I am glad they work for you. I am glad they work for your friends. They are just not the end all and be all.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Mine don't, but I guess that's because I'm fat.


In red - I believe thats the first incorrect thing I've ever read that you have posted!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Girls. Don't get your panties in a bunch! Sorry! Couldn't resist. I've never tried them much less heard of them til now. Maybe they work maybe they don't. I would be afraid of what happens if they break open while your riding. How embarrassing! Guess we'll see someday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

mbender said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> What do you do to help the inside of your knees from getting sore? I want some kind of padding. What do think?


No, even the padding would get in the way, I'm sure. I just have to be very particular about the style and size of the jeans that I buy. I have found out that it happens much more if I wear pants that are borderline too short. So now I always buy pants that are borderline too long and that seems to prevent it even riding in my full roughout saddle that tends to grip my jeans more.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I have more of a problem with getting a wedgie when I ride and the undies posted in by the OP look like there is an awful lot there if a wedgie would occur. 
I still to picking my underwear out of my butt when I don't think anyone is looking.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_smrobs--JellyPantz were created by a dressage rider._

_She was finding that her crotch was getting battered, for lack of better words, and wanted to create something so that she wasnt tensing up, as it doesnt help with dressage riding. After trying several things, JellyPantz was the end result...and even her coach commented on her better riding. She was concentrating on her riding and no longer worried about the bounce._

_It isnt just a chafeless underwear, it actually has a gelpad (antibacterial and all that jazz) in the crotch area._

_I wouldnt mind trying them actually, even if they are $50. I can never do the hoky-poky with my bf after a riding lesson because I get chafed._


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't wear panties when I ride. Number one because of chafing, and number two because that oh-so-sexy panty line just doesn't cut it for me. :lol:

They seem...interesting. If I had a wad of cash lying around I'd try them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I bought some boxers yesterday, we are talking about doing a little riding so I'll see what happens but can tell you they already roll up just from walking around (I'm a 5'& and 170-175 so my thighs are a little to big and so is my belly). I have the problem right where my undies come at the leg on the inside, its driving me nuts right now. 
As for knees they do make jeans with the patches on the knees, they are about $50 or so but that would probably help out a bunch.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Jenn, that is the exact problem I have with those boxer style undies. 

I put them on at home and about five minutes later of doing nothing major (letting dog outside, making breakfast, etc) I was already wanting to toss them out.

I gave them the whole day to behave and they just kept rolling into a wad right there.

I tried them again a different day (a second pair) and I had the same problem.

Not the right style for me, obviously.


----------



## margareth184 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have used JellyPantz and they work great  ...


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I didn't go riding it was very cold and the wind was very very very cold, seeing as where I ride is pretty wide open we decided to go shopping LOL. I did get 2 Siberian Dwarf Hamsters and they are so darn adorable. 
Funny I used to never have trouble a year ago, I guess I really do need a diet and some excerise (after the holidays though).


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Try these, I found these on Dover - 

Dover Saddlery | Ovation™ Dri-Lex® Boy Short .

They are cheapish too. Cheaper than $50.00.

OR - what about something like this.....same idea, different design..

Dover Saddlery | Equetech® Equestrian Comfy Rumps.

You know when you go into the Womans Underwear section at Walmart, they have those spandex like undies for "keeping our area's in place" but with a longer leg so you don't get that bunching up thing. And the spandex will keep the leg parts where they need to remain.

They are pretty cheap at walmart and I bet they'd do a good job at preventing that nasty chaffing.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sunny said:


> *I don't wear panties when I ride.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OHMYGOD! :lol: That must hurt your lady bits at least a little? I can't imagine commando being comfortable at all! lol.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

... I wear thongs when I ride... And I have no problems.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Mickey4793 said:


> OHMYGOD! :lol: That must hurt your lady bits at least a little? I can't imagine commando being comfortable at all! lol.


Oh, it's certainly comfy. If I ride in panties I get oober chafed, and awful, painful indentions from the elastic. I've never been in pain from not wearing panties while riding, so I opt for commando whenever possible. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I bought a pair of Fuzzy Logic riding pants today (really wanted the winter ones), but for $55 I got a pair of summer ones. Now we'll see how well those work compared to riding in jeans.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ooooh, now it makes sense.....you ladies get chaffed on your actual hoo hoo - I have never been chaffed there, but I get alot of serious owies from the elastic on regular panties, in the creases of my pelvis. That's why those boxer breifs work well for me, by eliminating the elastic and getting rid of the pressure points the elastic causes, where panties rest in the regular places that panties rest.............ahhhh, now it makes sense.


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Thats where I get mine too. My friend was with me and she said these will help a whole lot and Tanya has been talking about these pants too. So today at the Cowboy Christmas thing in Lansing I bought a pair.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You must show piccies when you can


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll do better, here is her website Caballo Designs
I don't know when you'll see Tanya again but ask her to show you her winter ones, they are awesome and she said very warm. Also, I am not far from where you board, went past there today in fact.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

The main place I chafe is my inner thighs and lower butt. I hate rump rash after a long ride. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol sunny - my best friend, when I wore panties, was my trusted ol' diaper rash cream  LOL, how sad!

You know what gets me now....this is probobly TMI - but I shave...down there.....and when the hair starts to grow back....and when I am riding, my breeches rubs against the hair grain...and it hurts.....lol *smacks forhead I can't believe I told you all that* any cures for that?

Jenn - Dawn is coming out to Lou Don Monday to do a Saddle Fit for Nelson  I am super excited about her coming out! You should come out too, I'd love to meet you! 

That is - if I am feeling better. I woke up this morning quite sick - horrible headache with dizzyness, fever of 100.9, and a horrible sore throat. I am missing work tomorrow - which sucks because I cannot afford it..:/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, is it just me or does the model on that page have unusual shaped legs:think:?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

It's the same for me, MI. Like, the two-days-after-shaving-stubble that can be oh-so-painful. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

MI Thats funny, but now that I think about it that could've been why I had trouble last time too. 
What time is Dawn coming out that would be neat and the funny thing is I asked Tanya about treeless saddles and she suggested Dawn to me to ask. What time? I might buzz over, I've never been to Lou Dons would I just come in the main barn and look for you?
Hope you feel better, just post a message on this link I'll keep checking.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

She will be at Lou Don tomorrow night, between 6:00-6:15pm. I get out of work at 5:00pm and it takes me about 1/2 hour to get to the barn. I don't get home from work until about 5:20pm. So as soon as I get changed into my riding clothes, I head out - and it is about a 1/2 hour drive to get there, so I don't get to Lou Don until about 6:05pm.

Just go into the main barn, and you'll find me


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I think I must be numb from the waist down or something because I never ever chafe or get sore, and often in the summer I ride in teeny tiny spandex shorts and leather chaps over them.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I've noticed when I ride western I never have a problem, but when I ride hunter... oooh. Lol maybe because in western I ride more on my butt?

Anyway, it just depends on what panties I wear. I have only a few pairs I will ride hunter in. Maybe it depends on where seams are and such.

MIE - I know exactly what you're talking about... the rubbing against the hair? That happens sometimes even when I'm not riding lol. I'm curious to know if there's anything that solves it other than just not shaving? Haha.


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Why not just get briefs, some jelly shoe insoles, and some velcro and make your own! :lol: 

Actually not a bad idea if you find flat insoles.....:wink:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Eliz, it's usually the opposite for me. Western gives me more problems than English, usually. Western is where I get the rump rash. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Blah... I ride English with jeans that have THICK seams in inner thighs/ around woman area and don't get chafes despite of that, most of times, even of course it happens every now and then. Depends on a saddle and how I sit up there. Earlier I tended to get those all time and that was pretty painful. Anyways, I don't know what happened and why I don't get them anymore. May I learned to sit on my butt instead of other parts of my body?

Or then it's because I don't shave, just trim? Gives you kind of more air down there and not so close contact with a saddle.

Anyways, those pants sounds interesting.. But how about a diaper? Or a pillow? Would them make the same trick :wink:?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I think you could buy lots of anti monkey butt powder for $50


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

WickedNag said:


> I think you could buy lots of anti monkey butt powder for $50


Love Anit Monkey Butt powder.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I very very rarely for proper bum covering panties when riding and when i do the elstic slices me bare!! I wear barely anyhitng there and its ok except when i get some regrowth then movement seems to hurt!
Dunno would i bother buying jelly pants though!


----------

